# Roofing and Raining Question



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

GirlDoItYourselfer said:


> How long do you have to wait after it rains before installing a new roof?
> 
> I have someone that can install it on Monday but it's supposed to rain tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You can install new roof immediately after a rain.The roofers will be tearing off the old roof and filling your gutters with debris anyways,most roofers(good ones)will clean gutters.Just specify you want them cleaned.Have a good day-John


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

We always clean out the gutters after a tear off. You have to, well you don't have to but if you don't the gutters will be packed with garbage. As one of our service offerings we clean gutters. We get several people calling us every year saying "the roofers never cleaned out the gutters." When they ask them to come back and do so, they want to charge extra. What complete hacks IMO! 

If the roof is being torn off, as it should be, then they can install the new roof immediately after the rain. Don't allow them to tear off more than they can roof back that day, assuming the job is a 2 day project. If they are laying over, as they should NOT be, then you'd want the roof to dry out at least 24 hours so not to trap moisture between the shingle layers.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Any tearoff we do I make sure the HO knows "...and you are getting a free gutter cleaning to boot!" since a proper cleanup after a tearoff includes removing the debris from the gutters we end up cleaning everythign out. I believe any other reputable contractor thinks the same way so I wouldn't worry about it until after the job is complete.

As far as the weather, as long as they dry in as they go and are mindful not to get too far ahead of themselves, the rain will not affect the final result of your new roof.


----------



## OnlineHouseDoc (Jun 18, 2008)

*a Tear Off or a Nail over would be my Question*

Around here people only seem to clean gutters if they tear off the roof if its a nail over which most seem to be around here ,, though our company will not do them. people dont clean the gutter. I would simply ask the roofers to make sure its done


----------

